# Working out to lose weight



## TouchDown (Nov 16, 2009)

I know there have been multiple threads on this, figured we could see how everyone is doing as we near the end of the year and enter the over-eating season.

So, I had dropped a few more pounds back around Memorial day, and got down to 177 (I was at 212 back about 2 years ago and lost weight pretty slowly).

Then, I got done with a big house project, sat back to admire my work, and ate, and ate, and ate. Now I'm back up to 195.

My wife and I just bought our christmas present for each other (together) - a nice treadmill. She's been wanting one for a while to stick in the basement with the big screen TV. Put it together last night (I want to strangle the stupid designer on that damn thing) for 2 hours, and then ran on it before going to bed.

I woke up this morning and have had an insatiable hunger. I've eaten everything in sight this morning almost to an uncontrollable urge - I forgot what it felt like to actually burn calories I guess.

So, with winter approaching, I hope to get down to my target weight of 165 at some point next year (AGAIN).

And so the world turns and my lack of self control will bite me in the ass again, I'm sure, but at least I WANT to get healthier.

Anyone else on the same damn roller coaster?


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 16, 2009)

I was at about 220 in mid-July when I joined the gym. In my best shape I weighed 183. In a little over 2 months I lost anywhere from 15-20 pounds (depending on what day and time I weighed myself). So I got down to about 202-203 and remained steady for a few weeks. Well, with a little baby due in 5 weeks, I find myself nesting for the wifey-wife and haven't been to the gym in 4 weeks. I've gone back up to around 206, but I feel much more sloppy. Probably won't hit the gym or the pool again for a while, but knowing that I dropped that weight in only 2+ months was nice.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2009)

YES.

In fact, I started last night.

Almost the same weight range as you. I was holding steady at low 170's, when a few consecutive months of travel, the move from work, time constraints, and the loss of a gym has brought me back into the upper 190's. Having seen that my blood pressure has gone up from the work stress as well, and knowing that there is a history of heart problems in my family, I'm really adamant on getting back on the wagon.

Drinks with sugar are out of the question, bringing my own lunch to work, dinners of chicken or fish (we stocked up BIG TIME last night at the grocery store in chicken and tilapia), and planning on starting P90x as soon as I can get my hands on the full deal (perfect push-ups will have to suffice for the time being). Fortunately, I'll be alone for most of the holidays (MIAF goes to visit her relatives in NY, so I'm all by my lonesome), so I can avoid the holiday binging.

I've done it twice, so I know I can do it again and actually maintain it this time, especially with MIAF moving in and cooking on a nightly basis. She's also wanting to drop a few pounds too, so she'll be there to motivate me.

Target weight: 175# Reward bonus: 169.9#

Lets do it!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2009)

I ballooned up to 212.

Time to stop with the CABs and eat better again, I suppose.

I'd like to get back to the 150 or so I was ten-twelve years ago, but realize 175 is probably a lot more realistic.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2009)

As an aside, maybe we can get a "biggest loser" contest going here. I participated in one on turbomustangs.com a while back. Basically, the people who are interested throw up a couple bucks/little trinket in the "pot", and then whoever loses the most % weight by the set date takes the pot. I ended up winning that one and getting a hat, sticker, and some magnets out of the deal. Adds some fun to it, and the weekly check-ins actually give you something to shoot for.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2009)

I think 2 years ago when we started the first losing weight thread I weighed 195. I would go to the gym fairly regularly and I ate what I thought was pretty well. I was convinced that I couldn't really lose that much weight. I started going to spin classes at my gym more regularly. A great new spin instructor started teaching classes, so me and my wife started going more regularly. The instructor started getting groups of people to go for runs after class too (the instructor is really big into triathlons and has even done an ironman tri). This gets me back into running regularly, something I did a lot of back in high school and during my early years at college. So a year goes by, I get down to around 185. Around this time last year we get a Wii fit. The Wii fit tells me I'm fat. I don't appreciate this. I only have to lose a few pounds to get down to the "normal" level. So I figure I'm already exercising, I should just be a bit more careful about what I eat. I don't really change my diet that much, I just don't eat as much as I had been doing before. I only ate until I was "3/4th's full", meaning that I wouldn't eat until I felt full, I'd eat more slowly and stop once I was no longer hungry, not eat until I felt "full". Using smaller plates helped a lot. My parents were definitely the sort that drilled it into us that we should eat everything on our plates. That was a tough habit to break.

Fast forward about a year. I weigh 160 now. I haven't weighed this much since I was in high school.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

I've finally got back to the gym after a 2+ month hiatus after mini ble was born. I was getting up at 5 in the morning to study for the PE, so now I'm getting up and going to the gym. I've been at it for about 2 weeks now, and haven't missed a day yet. I really don't want to lose any weight because last year I lost about 25 pounds and I weigh around 210 now, and I look a little skinny. I want to gain some muscle, so I'm hitting the weights pretty good.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> As an aside, maybe we can get a "biggest loser" contest going here. I participated in one on turbomustangs.com a while back. Basically, the people who are interested throw up a couple bucks/little trinket in the "pot", and then whoever loses the most % weight by the set date takes the pot. I ended up winning that one and getting a hat, sticker, and some magnets out of the deal. Adds some fun to it, and the weekly check-ins actually give you something to shoot for.


do we have to start this contest from today moving forward? B/c people who started losing weight a while ago shouldn't be panelized should they? 

Hasn't wilheldp has lost an extra person over the last year plus?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

I have worked out every day for the last 669 (today will be day 670). I completed P90X about a week ago, so I am definitely in the best physical shape of my life. I haven't really dropped that much more weight...I'm down to about 220 (from 315). I'm sure the holidays will add 5-10 lbs back on, but I plan on doing Insanity (by the same company that sells P90X, but this one is mostly cardio stuff) after the New Year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> do we have to start this contest from today moving forward? B/c people who started losing weight a while ago shouldn't be panelized should they?
> Hasn't wilheldp has lost an extra person over the last year plus?


Yes, and since I lost all of that weight, there have been 2 of these weight-loss contests in groups I belong to. I'm pretty pissed that I didn't gain financially from my weight loss.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have found that a nice combo of eating right and exercise is best.

Maybe 2 years ago, I was at my maximum weight of 205 lbs. I basically just stopped eating junk and snacks, work out every day (~30 mins), and now weigh 165 lbs.

It sounds simple, but sticking to it is an abolute must.

Allow yourself to cheat once a week though! The devil inside you will thank you for it!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2009)

> Allow yourself to cheat once a week though!


I don't think my wife would like that very much!

I will be trying my new gym for the first time tonight. Our old one just closed abruptly. We got a nice deal on this one as they were looking to pick up exiles from our old one.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have worked out every day for the last 669 (today will be day 670). I completed P90X about a week ago, so I am definitely in the best physical shape of my life. I haven't really dropped that much more weight...I'm down to about 220 (from 315). I'm sure the holidays will add 5-10 lbs back on, but I plan on doing Insanity (by the same company that sells P90X, but this one is mostly cardio stuff) after the New Year.



Now that you're done with it, want to sell it?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> Now that you're done with it, want to sell it?


Uh...I didn't "buy" it in the first place....unless you count my cable bill that allowed me to download 45 GB of movies.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2009)

I just made an agreement with a co-worker for us to lose 10 pounds in the next 5 weeks. He's going in for surgery and it was suggested for him and I told him that it would be a good idea for me too.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Uh...I didn't "buy" it in the first place....unless you count my cable bill that allowed me to download 45 GB of movies.



Have a DVD burner? Or a really good p2p connection? arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> As an aside, maybe we can get a "biggest loser" contest going here. I participated in one on turbomustangs.com a while back. Basically, the people who are interested throw up a couple bucks/little trinket in the "pot", and then whoever loses the most % weight by the set date takes the pot. I ended up winning that one and getting a hat, sticker, and some magnets out of the deal. Adds some fun to it, and the weekly check-ins actually give you something to shoot for.



hmmmm... do we do it by percent weight loss?

I will join in, I am at 6'2" and 230 lbs and about as bad out of shape as I have been in a long while

I finally had 2 good weeks of working out, running and weights, I can no longer run at lunch at my current job and that has had a big impact on me, I hate running in my neighborhood but sometimes thats the only time I have so I have been doing it...

How much green we want to put in? $5 , $10? Think we will need some before pictures / after pictures?

I would nominate VT or DV to hold the money...


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 16, 2009)

165, 160, 175... Geezum petes. Am I in a group of people that much smaller than me? Damn. :blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah anyone who lists &lt;200 and is not a woman cant join in....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 5'9", about 170, average enough build. Not that strong, not that fast, just regularly active doing something. I've weighed the same thing since grad school. I'm stricter about diet than exercise.

I also have a metabolism where I shrivel up if I miss a meal. Nice in some ways, but a real pain as I can't add an ounce of bulk at the gym.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2009)

I can send you some bulk if you'd like it. Then I'd get ahead in the contest!

I think $5 is good, but I don't know if VTE would be a good choice...he might spend it on scrapbooking supplies. Instead of the pot of money, the winner would get a frilly book full of before pictures.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2009)

I was thinking I'd get the winner a decadent cheesecake. But if you want hobby glue to sniff, it's your call.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 16, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm 5'9", about 170, average enough build. Not that strong, not that fast, just regularly active doing something. I've weighed the same thing since grad school. I'm stricter about diet than exercise.
> I also have a metabolism where I shrivel up if I miss a meal. Nice in some ways, but a real pain as I can't add an ounce of bulk at the gym.


This is my issue as well. I can drink a 12 pack of soda per week and I can still make my highschool wrestling weight 10 years later. If I go more than about 3-4 hours without eating I get horrible sugar-low shakes. My wife hates it because she is trying to lose weight while I am trying to gain. We really have to have 2 completely seperate diets.

I am actually a little more extreme with my weight than VTE. I have NEVER weighed more than 150, and I couldn't dream of ever weighing 200 unless I could strap a barbell to my back. I know you guys think "oh that sounds like a *real* problem," but it really sucks when I actually WANT to gain weight but can only do so by consuming insane amounts of calories per day. I have consulted with a dietician about trying to bulk up and his main concern is that if I do, I run the strong risk of distroying my metabolism.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in. Whatever the ante ends up being, sounds worth the extra "motivation".

Where is the designated, calibrated weigh in? Are we on the honor system? You may not want any bare belly before pics... just fair warning, it's not pretty and I don't think I feel that comfortable sharing that with the whole world.

I think % of wt is nearer to the best way to measure wt loss - but it will be MORE difficult for those with less weight to lose. As well - if you begin lifting or building muscle, then expect that you might not lose weight but lose inches. When I was working out 2 years ago, I didn't lose any weight for like 3 months, but I dropped 2" around the waist.

Anything to help me out and have that "accoutability" will help.

When do we start? How will we keep stats / goals / etc?


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2009)

I think the honors system will work just fine. I mean, if you want to cheat a $5 pot honors system on EB.com, you are indeed the biggest loser.

Yes, it is easier for the bigger folk to lose the %, but we're probably the hardest to get motivated to get off our asses and lose it, so it's a bit of a trade off.

Perhaps we make Friday the 20th the first official weigh in, and we can just check in with status reports whenever we feel, or every Friday.

Maybe we set an approx. 3 month period. I'm thinking Friday, March 5 as final weigh-ins?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 17, 2009)

^ It's a good timeframe to use if you want to fight off the holiday bulge...


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ It's a good timeframe to use if you want to fight off the holiday bulge...



Anyone can go lose weight when the weather is grand and there's no food temptation. If you can make it through the winter months, then the rest is easy, and you're in shape just in time for Spring to roll around so you can get out and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## frazil (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm...I have wanted to get this 5lbs (uh...maybe 10) off forever. Maybe this is the motivation I need. I don't think I can win since I don't want to lose that much and some of you guys seem very disciplined, but posting my weight online for everyone to see might be a good motivator


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll post my weigh-in info and some measurements to keep me motivated, but I'm not trying to lose any weight. It's also going to hurt since I'm going to Peru for about 16 days over Christmas.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 17, 2009)

No way I can be part of this weight loss bet. I've already lost my pseudo-goal of 15 and will have very few opportunities to workout until... maybe... early next year.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 17, 2009)

Perhaps to offset the advantage the larger people have you guys could pair off and do a team competition, "Biggest Loser" style. Total combined lost weight between the pair vs the same for each of the other pairs.

Just a thought


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I wanna get in on this... I've been up and down quite a bit this past year. After I left the military I gained about 15-20 lbs and was tipping the 200 lb mark... then last year I started losing weight, seemingly for no reason. At first I thought "Hey this is awesome, I'm losing weight and not really trying..." but when I got down to 170 I thought there was a problem. I went to get a physical, and the doctor came back with a shocker and told me I had diabetes. She said the reason I was losing weight was because my body wasn't burning bloodsugar for energy, so it was burning fat instead.

I had to buy new clothes because my pants (36" waist) and shirts were now too big.

So they put me on some pills, and my blood sugar came down, but now my weight has gone back up. I'm at about 185 now, and back into my big pants.

My wife also just had oue 3rd kiddo so that may have a bit to do with the weight gain. So I want to go back to the gym, and trying to get a membership at the local Golds to start.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to see the winner eat that huge burger they serve in PA!!!


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> I would like to see the winner eat that huge burger they serve in PA!!!



Winner celebrates Man vs. Food style?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 17, 2009)

^Scotch-Ramen?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I think % of wt is nearer to the best way to measure wt loss - but it will be MORE difficult for those with less weight to lose. As well - if you begin lifting or building muscle, then expect that you might not lose weight but lose inches. When I was working out 2 years ago, I didn't lose any weight for like 3 months, but I dropped 2" around the waist.


that is always my problem, I lose the inches but not the weight. I'd love to play, but i need to be adding calories to my diet instead of decreasing to feed my son. But hopefully that will take the pounds off in of itself...about 5 pounds to pre prego weight.


----------



## humner (Nov 17, 2009)

How do I get into this? I am looking to lose around 80 pounds myself. I tip the scales at 295, my personal best. Funny how when I graduated High School and went into the Air Force I weighed in at a wet 129 pounds. I don't plan on loosing 80 pounds in 3 months, but will do my best. This Baby Huey look I have going on is not working for me.


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess we should start by getting a list of who is definitely in. Maybe touchdown can add a poll over whether we want to pair off or not. We can do a spreadsheet and have an official weigh-in on Friday.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 17, 2009)

OK then, Friday 11/20 is weigh in, deadline is by Friday Midnight Eastern time

So far we have:

*WANT TO LOSE WT:*

Supe

Capn W

RG

Frazil

csb - already started

snick?

MechGuy

TouchDown

Humner

LOST A LOT ALREADY OR PRETTY GOOD TO GO NOW:

wilheld - the bombdiggity - you can decide if you want to join in or watch, you sir are my hero. That's awesome!

Ble - not wanting to lose wt - but should post strength results week by week (ie. bench press, etc.)

Dexman - want to gain wt but afraid to kill metabolism - see ble, if you want to join in...

RoadWreck - lookin good

WANT TO JOIN, BUT WILL BE A little BUSY: (it's hard with kids, we'll be here when you're ready)

Master Slacker - going to be too busy... Maybe next round

For everyone participating, submit the following: (if anyone has anything else to add, type it in!!!)

1. Current Stats: Wt, Waist Sz, etc (for those adding bulk, whatever your goal is, put current)

2. Goals: (match top line with goals for each) - add % of current wt for goal

3. Explain how you are going to get there (this is kind of an extension of goals)

4. Favorite Vice

Ends March 5th, 2010

We need to have the group decide on how we identify the WINNER.

1. % of wt lost, % of wt gained

2. Met goal or exceeded goal (regardless of goal)

3. Let VT decide based on before and after pictures


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> LOST A LOT ALREADY OR PRETTY GOOD TO GO NOW:wilheld - the bombdiggity - you can decide if you want to join in or watch, you sir are my hero. That's awesome!


I'll watch and heckle. My weight isn't moving much any more, nor do I think it needs to. I'm just doing routines now to move my remaining fat to muscle in other places on my body.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 17, 2009)

I won't be partaking in the fun, as I am not in the paramters (I'm 6'0", 195). My problenm is that my muscle mass sux, and I've got the married gut. I'm going to be riding my bike about 500 miles in a week this coming June, and need to get in shape for that. Lean muscle mass is what I'm going for, since I'll be riding over six mountain passes over 10,000 feet. I've got an indoor trainer, and my office here at work is big enough for my bike and the trainer, so I'll be riding during lunch (inside), and once the snow is deep enough, I'll be cross-country and alpine skiing, trying to get my legs in shape. Ideally, I'd like to get down to 175, but I have not weighed that since my crew days in college.


----------



## csb (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds good to me, but I'm not posting my stats first.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 17, 2009)

Wuss.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 17, 2009)

I should probably get involved.... Dr. says I should be around 175ish (160 is the "based on height" ideal), and I'm looking at around 215 right now (about 5'-7"ish).... Currently, I'm in process of gutting and remodeling the bathroom, so workout time is basically swinging a hammer, hefting drywall, and/or beating a cast iron tub into manageable pieces...

We've got a cheapy version of a gym in our basement... a borrowed treadmill (going on 4 years now)... an elliptical and a stationary bike that we got at our church yard sale for $50 a piece.... the wife and I talk about making time for riding/walking/etc frequently, but home improvement tends to take a forefront...

So......

Current Stats

Wt: 215

Goal

Wt: 175

%: -19%

Strategy

use the bike/treadmill and try to eat better....

Vice(s)

Chocolate, peanut butter... not eating right.... over eating the bad stuff....


----------



## CbusPaul (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to join. At 5'9", I got back from vacation with wife at 245, after wrestling college at 125 lbs. I started weight watchers the day after I got back and am down 35 pounds so far. I've been running pretty regularly but could definitely stand to lose another 30ish.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 17, 2009)

I won't be in for it either. I'm 5'-11" and 165 lbs.

I'd love to cheer people on though!!


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm at 195, want to get to 165... don't think we set limits on participation... However, the pool may go to the person losing the most weight. We don't even have to do a pool - maybe the winner get's to have a candle lit dinner with VT.

it's a little early, but here's my stats:

Wt: 195, 34 jeans are TIGHT, 36 jeans need a belt.

Goal

Wt: 165

%: -15%

Strategy

use the bike/treadmill Plus some upper body workout and try to eat better....

Vice(s)

Chocolate, I'm a sucker for anything chocolate as long as I get it with a VERY cold glass of milk.

PS - thanks my accountability buddies, just knowing that I am posting this has kept me out of the damn vending machines at work this afternoon...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 17, 2009)

^ Re: Butters

I've got something in my front pocket for you

Why don't you reach down in my pocket and see what it is

Then grab onto it, it's just for you

Give a little squeeze and say, "How do you do?"

There's something in my front pocket, There's something in my front pocket,

There's something in my front pocket-


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> How much green we want to put in? $5 , $10? Think we will need some before pictures / after pictures?
> I would nominate VT or DV to hold the money...


I can hold the $$, I don't think it'd be right if I got in the contest anyway. I've lost over 500 lbs. in the course of my various contest prep etc. (of course that means I've gained back 500 as well).

What if we do this full blown BIGGEST LOSER style, and create two teams like we did on survivor, and I can "coach" one team, we'd need someone to coach another, and we could have team forums to track progress, etc. Weekly or Bi-weekly 'kick-off' votes could be taken.

just a thought


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in halfway decent shape, just completely different than you. I've weighed within 5 lbs one way or the other since college. I'll gladly coach a team into looking like sickly young schoolgirls against your breed of superman.

It means if push comes to shove, we can run (or ride) away faster.


----------



## CbusPaul (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to be on the team with the sickly young schoolgirls. Wait a minute, I read that wrong.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2009)

> 3. Let VT decide based on before and after pictures


I'd be up for that. But I really think it's best if female members post nude shots, so I can really size up everything and be as impartial as possible. :reading:



> maybe the winner get's to have a candle lit dinner with VT.


I'm actually a pretty mean chef. I like cooking healthy.

Winner gets a no expenses flight to Boston, car bus service provided whenever they feel like it by Logan Express, and luxurious accomodations on my futon. Featuring complimentary wake up calls in the form of my dog's tongue and a your choice of whatever is leftover in the fridge for breakfast.

Entertainment will consist of being forced to sit through 2 hour of pictures from my last vacation.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Entertainment will consist of being forced to sit through 2 hour of pictures from my last vacation.


Don't forget the scrap booking and shoe shopping!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2009)

I find shoe shopping is a great time to discuss the finer techniques of crimping.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got to be on DVINNY's team, because my body likes to turn everything to fat or muscle.

I'm at 169 and I should ideally be at 150 for healthy BMI. That said, I've never held onto 150 without a lot of work, because once I start working out, I bulk up.

Waist- 34ish

Chest-44

I'd like to lose two inches off of those.

Plan of Attack: Walking in the mornings, like I previously had been doing but fell off the wagon from illness. I've got a walking buddy. I'd like to start lifting a bit in the evenings. Cutting back on putting everything in my mouth. Last Christmas we had a work health incentive and it really helped me...I lost 6 pounds and I did it not by some crazy diet but by thinking, "Do I really want to eat what I'm about to put in my mouth or am I just eating out of boredom/expectation/stupid reasons." It made me a more mindful eater.

Vices: Sugar. I'm a sucker for candy, which could explain why I put on weight around Halloween.

I don't care either way if I get money, because I don't think I'm in position to lose a huge percentage alone, but I'm happy to have a group of people in the same boat. That makes me more mindful too.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I find shoe shopping is a great time to discuss the finer techniques of shcrimping.



VT: I got that typo for you.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 18, 2009)

I think me and VT being coaches, with RG as moderator would be fun.

I finally went back to the gym yesterday after 2 months off. I got a while to go to get back to form. The guys at the gym noticed immediately that I was down about 25 lbs. and wanted to know how to skip the gym for 2 months and lose 25 lbs.

I told them that I had actually just gained 20+ lbs. over the last 3 weeks, and they should have seen me 4 weeks ago. 

After a while, I clued them into what had happened to me, none of them had heard. It was fun to mess with them a little bit about it.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 18, 2009)

My advice for you aspiring losers...

...be mindful of how much you eat. I didn't start losing weight until I paid attention to how much I was eating. I was working out regularly but I wasn't losing any weight. My diet as far as what I was eating was fine, I'd just eat more of it then I should. I really started seeing results when I cut down on the quantity I ate. I didn't change anything else in my diet other then that. Don't eat until you feel full, just eat until you no longer feel hungry. Try eating smaller portions and eating more slowly. It takes a while for your body to let you know you aren't hungry anymore. If you eat to quickly you tend to over eat. A trick I used (and still do) is to eat off a smaller plate. It prevents me from putting to much food on my plate. If I'm still hungry after I finish that there is nothing stopping me from getting more. When I go to restaurant I always get a to go box. I pretty much plan on only eating half of what they bring me and taking the other half home for later. It's win win for you. You don't over eat and you save money b/c you've just turned one meal into two. 

Keep in mind losing weight is a simple equation of calories in versus calories out. If you consume more calories then you burn you will gain weight. If you burn more than you consume, you'll lose weight. And you don't have to give up your favorite food vices, you just need to moderate how much of them you consume. Try eating just one slice of cake instead of the whole damn thing fatty.


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 18, 2009)

OK here's my stats --

Current Weight: 185 lbs

Waist: ~35" ... my 34" pants are a bit tight and 36" are a bit loose

Goal Weight: 165 lbs and 34" pants fitting well. Want to be able to wear the slim fit dress shirts without feeling like the buttons are screaming "nooo!"

%: -11% (-20 lbs).

Strategy:

Membership to Gold's Gym with the wife... run, maybe do a beginners triatholon workout. Would like to do a sprint triatholon this summer.

Vice(s):

Crackers/Chips... after-dinner snacking. Beer doesn't help much either. At lease not in the quantity I like to drink it in.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 18, 2009)

i really like the team concept - DV/VT as team leaders

You guys want to pick the teams / bi- weekly weigh ins? The person who loses the least body % for every 2 weeks HAS to submit a picture!!!! If you GAIN weight - it has to be a pic without your shirt on (girls with sports bra or something so it's not completely sleezy). That would be motivation enough to keep some people going. I don't think we need to do any elimination - the whole reason for participation is to keep it going.

PM team leader with stats for weigh in, so that we have all information coming from one(or two) sources?

PS - I've already started since we got the treadmill ( 30 minutes a night the last two nights - for 2.5 miles each time). I can't wait to NOT feel the flab bounce when I jog. That's icky.


----------



## frazil (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the idea of teams. DV and VT should pick the teams like elementary school dodge ball.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh, while the money wasn't an incentive, the picture thing is for sure. You do not want to see this in a leotard.

Pick me! Pick me! :wave2:


----------



## timmyutah (Nov 18, 2009)

csb said:


> Ooh, while the money wasn't an incentive, the picture thing is for sure. You do not want to see this in a leotard.
> Pick me! Pick me! :wave2:



Im in!! 5'11 - 250

let me know what i need to be doing!!


----------



## humner (Nov 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I find shoe shopping is a great time to discuss the finer techniques of crimping.


Shoe shopping? Have not done that in years. With size 14 wide shoes, I am limited to just asking them to show me the one or two pair of shoes they have in stock. Keeps options simple.


----------



## humner (Nov 18, 2009)

If we are having teams picked, I get to be chosen last, I am the fattest kid in here, 6' 290 pounds =/-, ( I just ate at McDonalds)


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 18, 2009)

> I like the idea of teams. DV and VT should pick the teams like elementary school dodge ball.


If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 5'9", 168 as of the visit to the doc this morning. I weigh more than I look like I do, lean muscle being denser than fat and stuff. I love when the nurse tells me my BMI is borderline overweight.



> I'm at 169 and I should ideally be at 150 for healthy BMI. That said, I've never held onto 150 without a lot of work, because once I start working out, I bulk up.Waist- 34ish
> 
> Chest-44
> 
> I'd like to lose two inches off of those.


What's wrong with the latter number as is? :Banane20:



> I think me and VT being coaches, with RG as moderator would be fun.
> I finally went back to the gym yesterday after 2 months off. I got a while to go to get back to form. The guys at the gym noticed immediately that I was down about 25 lbs. and wanted to know how to skip the gym for 2 months and lose 25 lbs.


Good job on heading back.

I think it'd be fun if we were 'coaches.' Maybe we'll all learn something.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm 5'9", 168 as of the visit to the doc this morning. I weigh more than I look like I do, lean muscle being denser than fat and stuff. I love when the nurse tells me my BMI is borderline overweight.


I told myself the same thing. People were always surprised to find out how much I weighed. I didn't look like someone that weighed close to 200 lbs. I exercised regularly, ate pretty healthy, I figured I was doing alright. I knew I could afford to lose a pound or two, and initially my goal was to lose 10-15 pounds. According to my BMI numbers then I was overweight at 5'11", 195lbs. Overweight for my height was considered to be 180. I thought that was crazy. I remember telling myself there is no way I could weigh much less then 180. This morning I was 158.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> What's wrong with the latter number as is?


Cantilever


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 18, 2009)

csb said:


> Cantilever


Just do some exercises to strengthen your back muscles.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2009)

4,000 psi precast concrete sports bra with #6 bars 12" o.c.?


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm gonna need bigger shoes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 18, 2009)

^Or someone to help support the load!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I told myself the same thing. People were always surprised to find out how much I weighed. I didn't look like someone that weighed close to 200 lbs. I exercised regularly, ate pretty healthy, I figured I was doing alright. I knew I could afford a pound or two, and initially my goal was to lose 10-15 pounds. According to my BMI numbers then I was overweight at 5'11", 195lbs. Overweight for my height was considered to be 180. I thought that was crazy. I remember telling myself there is no way I could weight much less then 180. This morning I was 158.


Hadn't looked at it that way. Food for thought though, and worth looking into.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't like to consider myself "overweight"... but my BMI is like 30. There was a study that said even though Americans are overweight, that our self image is better and we don't consider ourselves overweight. I guess that there are some benefits over Europe. My self esteem is doing OK, I'm doing this to get healthier. Added benefit will be gettin dead sexy... ohhhhhhhh.


----------



## klk (Nov 18, 2009)

I am willing to participate too, if you need an extra person. I'll post my stats once I know I'm in (also I don't really know them for sure, so I will measure tonight). But if you need to know approx numbers for assigning me to a team, I'm about 155, hoping to get down to 125.


----------



## frazil (Nov 19, 2009)

so who's organizing this thing?

here are my stats

weight: 134.8

waist: 27

goal: 125

vices: sugar

I don't think having something sweet after a meal is the problem, its the 5 lb bag of gummy bears. I go to the gym twice a week and a long run on Sundays, but I would like to add runs on the days in between so that I work out 6 days a week. AFter Christmas I'll start training for a half marathon I run every spring. Usually I don't lose weight running though, just inches.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2009)

OK, I'm in...maybe this will motivate me more.

Ht: 6'

Wt: 215

Waist: 36"

Vice: Beer

Goal Weight: 175

Goal Waist: 34

Miracle weight: 150

Miracle waist: 32

^^^^

Stats when i got married in 98...those 'happily married' pounds are insidious!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, 'fess up. Which one of you is this a picture of?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2009)

Back boobs!!


----------



## soboman52 (Nov 19, 2009)

Count me in. This will be good for motivation.

Height: 6'

Weight: 220lbs

Waist: 41" Measured at my belly button. Although my pants are 34".

Goal Weight: 185 lbs.

Vices: Yes it is plural...Over eating, fastfood and just about anything with sugar.

Plan of attack: Eat less! Treadmill and basketball. If i can stick with an exercise program, i might invest in P90x.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

soboman52 said:


> Waist: 41" Measured at my belly button. Although my pants are 34".


I'm not measuring that... My pants are almost a 34" damn it, I don't care if I have to suck in to get them on. I'm a 34.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I'm not measuring that... My pants are almost a 34" damn it, I don't care if I have to suck in to get them on. I'm a 34.



I too wear 34's which have progressively snugged up. One pair which used to fit me perfectly months ago I would have to paint on now. I want to be a loose 34, damn it!


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

OK - I'm summarizing all that have had interest and the stats / goals stated.

I say, if anyone else wants to participate that they NEED to get their information in by end of day today (like Midnight eastern time - for those like Dleg that are way out in the middle of nowhere). Tomorrow morning, VT and DV (if you guys are really willing to lead teams) will do the ol team splitting up thing and publish the rules???

Stats - some are missing. Please send updates, for information in red that's missing.

We essentially will have 24 hours to prep for getting the rules in place. If anyone has any suggestions on how we do the team thing and consequences for losing the least amount... get your information in here and DV/VT - you guys can take or pitch ideas as you see fit.

Just like in the game on TV - rules can change at any time. If you want to mix teams later / etc., you can do it, too... The world is your playground.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

PS - if I got anything wrong (ie. gender) please slap me about the head profusely. I think I got it right.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2009)

^I will beat you with a wet noodle anyway on principal.

So how do we go about splitting up teams?

As far as rules go, maybe do a week to week challenge. Then have weigh ins/stats once a week.

My thought is that it should be something simple and easy to implement, because those are habits you will stick with rather than a starvation diet or crazy training. Say for Week 1 give up one of your listed vices for the week and see what happens. Check back in next week with an update and stats to see how you did. Something like that maybe?


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I will beat you with a wet noodle anyway on principal.
> So how do we go about splitting up teams?
> 
> As far as rules go, maybe do a week to week challenge. Then have weigh ins/stats once a week.
> ...


For teams, dunno, you have some stats - you can see M/F, Big and little, goals etc, maybe just try to balance them out - then you'll get some head to head competition between people who have similar goals..

We do have 4 people missing some beginning stats - with Supe missing his beginning wt (most important for starters)...

Being one of the participants - dont' know that I should set things. DV - what do you think?

Right now we have balanced teams 7 on 7. If more want to join, I say more the merrier.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2009)

I say no on the challenges...simple weight loss is all I'm after.


----------



## csb (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm 5'6" and I'm impressed with the spreadsheet.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

And I think you can have that, too...

Just tell your trainer to piss off.

Me, I love my trainer. They are the bestest.


----------



## frazil (Nov 19, 2009)

> I say no on the challenges...simple weight loss is all I'm after.


^agree, but I like the idea of teams

is there a individual prize and a team prize?


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2009)

Current Weight: 198 lbs (Will verify that I still weigh this tonight)

Waist: ~35" ... my 34" pants are a bit tight and 36" are a bit loose

Goal Weight: 175 lbs and 34" pants fitting well. Need to eliminate the muffin top and chest flab, tone up, and comfortably fit into my slim straight Levis again.

%: -13%

Strategy:

Cut out all sugary drinks. No more roach coach lunches, only one cheat day a week tops. Dinners primarily of chicken or fish with a side salad, earlier in the evening. No more microwave food, white bread, or junk dinners. Start working in some early exercise just to get the metabolism going (perfect pushups), then purchase and work into the P90X routine, albeit modified some for joint problems.

Vice(s):

Schedule-related fast food, soda, picking between meals, eating until I'm stuffed rather than content.


----------



## humner (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, here are my stats:

290 pounds

6'-0"

BMI 39.3

Bald

14 wide shoes

anything else needed?


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

humner said:


> Okay, here are my stats:290 pounds
> 
> 6'-0"
> 
> ...


What's your goal for final wt?


----------



## csb (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd be up for some simple challenges...our program at work has us try different things in making small changes that stick better, like upping our cardio for a week or aiming for a certain amount of veggies.


----------



## CbusPaul (Nov 19, 2009)

5'9"

current weight 210

goal weight 175


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

Ante up CbusPaul!!! Originally you had 185, now you're shooting for 175, push those limits!


----------



## frazil (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm 5' 6 1/4", but I suppose you're going to round that off too.


----------



## humner (Nov 19, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> What's your goal for final wt?


211 pounds, was going to try 210 but that just seemed to much of a dream.


----------



## ElCid03 (Nov 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> Current Weight: 198 lbs (Will verify that I still weigh this tonight)Waist: ~35" ... my 34" pants are a bit tight and 36" are a bit loose
> 
> Goal Weight: 175 lbs and 34" pants fitting well. Need to eliminate the muffin top and chest flab, tone up, and comfortably fit into my slim straight Levis again.
> 
> ...



Good eating habits are so hard to maintain on the jobsite. For the first five years out of school I had to literally shovel it down while working or in my truck.......


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Good eating habits are so hard to maintain on the jobsite. For the first five years out of school I had to literally shovel it down while working or in my truck.......



On site isn't that bad for me here. The problem was the last few months I was in Houston I was traveling all the time/prepping to move. On the road it was fast food, then when moving, I didn't want to "restock" at the grocery store, so it was grab Taco bell and go. The same went for the first few weeks after the move here when I was still living out of a hotel. I also lost the time to work out in Houston, and now have no gym here in NC.


----------



## timmyutah (Nov 19, 2009)

Current weight - 255 (ouch! more than i thought)

Goal weight - 200

dont care about pant size. want to look leaner and if that puts me in size 32, then so be it! 

What team am i on!?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2009)

Current height: 6'-0"


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

frazil said:


> I'm 5' 6 1/4", but I suppose you're going to round that off too.


hehe!



humner said:


> 211 pounds, was going to try 210 but that just seemed to much of a dream.


27%. That. Is. Awesome.



FLBuff PE said:


> Current height: 6'-0"


So, what's your goal ht? Remember, no lifts.


----------



## csb (Nov 19, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Current height: 6'-0"


Do you anticipate this changing before March?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 19, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> 27%. That. Is. Awesome.


I had never even thought about it in terms of percentage. I have lost between 29 and 30 percent of my body mass.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2009)

csb said:


> Do you anticipate this changing before March?


You never know. Someone could chop off my legs, Holy Grail style.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 19, 2009)

RG - just need your goal at the finish line - I threw in 200 for a placeholder right now.

Hts are missing on a few, but I don't know if it's that important.

DV/VT - When we start, do you want to begin a new thread?


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2009)

Better change my starting weight to 200#


----------



## klk (Nov 19, 2009)

My height is 5'3". And I wanted to point out that my goal weight might not be realistic in 4 months, but that is ultimately what I'm hoping to end up at.

I guess I never answered the other questions:

Strategy: monitor portion sizes, restrict alcohol consumption  , I also have a gym membership that I haven't been using. In fact, I've been paying for monthly personal training sessions that have been accumulating (Luckily I don't lose them) so I'm going to find a PT that I can work with 2 or 3 times a week.

Vices: Peanut butter &amp; chocolate candy bars (Twix, Reese’s, M&amp;Ms, etc), pasta, fast food and pacific NW microbrews. the last one in particular is going to be hard to restrict, since my coworkers just found a little place near work that has $9.50 microbrew pitchers.


----------



## humner (Nov 19, 2009)

csb said:


> Do you anticipate this changing before March?


what, no comments on my shoe size? LOL


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll have to get you a more accurate beginning weight tonight.... the last time I weighed myself was before Halloween, and definitely before our work-Thanksgiving lunch(es) this week.... I'm typically around 215, but I'll see what the scale says tonight...

As for contests/etc... I'm just wanting to lose the weight, and feel like I'm not alone in trying...


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it too late to get in on this one? This is a great thread! I've been working on the road a lot lately and haven't been able to get into a good diet and exercise routine. Lots of fast food in the car.

I'm 5'11", and up to 195 lbs. I'd like to get down to at least 175, which is what I weighed for years before recently.

Vices: Beer, too much fried greasy stuff, Mexican food (the beans and corn and hot peppers upset my digestion)

Goals: Get to second base with the girl in marketing...OK seriously, I don't have a good schedule for a gym right now, but I want to try some of the new treatments they have on the market. I thought Alli looked promising, but this review has me concerned. Review I’ll probably try it anyway as it’s a good way to make sure I don’t eat much fat for fear of the side effects if I do. Also, thislooked like another good product. It’s all natural, plus I’d love to get some of that impacted gunk out of my gut, and maybe post some pics to their website.

So, how do I get signed up for this?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

inspiration for you fellas out there, you guys aren't immune from the back boobs either


----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2009)

humner said:


> what, no comments on my shoe size? LOL


Having been a pregnant woman who got up over 200 lbs, I DO expect your shoes to fit differently when you weigh less


----------



## humner (Nov 20, 2009)

quick question. Do we need to post before and after pics? and if we do, do we post them in the funny pics thread? LOL


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2009)

Lets keep the photos fully clothed if they do. I have no desire to see anyone here nude, in their underpants, or in spandex. Except maybe TX, since we've already seen her Rocky Horror ensemble.


----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2009)

Fine...but keep in mind we've all seen your bare chest.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't see VT or DV. I had one last "hurrah" this Friday lunch. Ate a nice big bbq pork sandwich. Now I have remorse. I did leave some of it on the plate, but DAMN am I full.

Here's my challenge to everyone (mostly for me) this weekend and next week (Turkey week)...

1. Leave food on your plate. If you are used to eating large quantities, fill your plate up with smaller portions, if you go out to eat and the portions are HUGE - don't finish - leave enough to get the 2nd meal out of it. Same as I think RW and maybe wilheld said...

2. Start some semblance of a workout if you don't have one already. If you already belong to a gym, mark it on your calendar to get there. DON'T overdue it, but put enough effort behind the workout to push yourself. If you haven't been to a Dr. in a long time - setup that appt. I am going to try to get in to do some baseline blood work on my cholesterol and as we go along, I want to see if it get's "acceptable"... otherwise it's the chol lowering drugs for me. If you already have a workout - then rededicate to it, or push yourself a little harder to get more out of it. The more muscle you build - the more calories you burn.

Can't do it all in a week, we are starting a long journey. Make the changes in your life permanent. Don't think of it as a diet or a I will lose wt to a certain point and then stop. The things you want to change have reasons to change. I want to change. I want to be healthier. I want to see my grandkids and not be my Dad who died of a heart attack at 52.

I'm smart enough, I'm good enough, and dog gone it, people like me.







Seriously though. A new life starts today. Everyone has set goals from around 10% to almost 30% wt loss. You know you can do it, all you have to do is make it a priority. Good luck!

** I know I'm going home tonight to try and "run" off this damn mistake of a lunch...


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 20, 2009)

Fudgey said:


> Is it too late to get in on this one? This is a great thread! I've been working on the road a lot lately and haven't been able to get into a good diet and exercise routine. Lots of fast food in the car.
> I'm 5'11", and up to 195 lbs. I'd like to get down to at least 175, which is what I weighed for years before recently.
> 
> Vices: Beer, too much fried greasy stuff, Mexican food (the beans and corn and hot peppers upset my digestion)
> ...



DV VT - add the Fudgeman to the list. Fugey - I would be careful with those products... sounds like another potential "holy CRAP" Fudgey story.


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

Forgot to add my height.. 5'11

still 185 lbs as of this morning... so here we start!


----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2009)

This weekend is Thanksgiving with the in laws. Thank goodness the mother-in-law is a horrible cook.

I walk 4 miles four days a week, but admittedly do little the other 3 days. Thanks for the reminder to pick it up.


----------



## klk (Nov 20, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> If you haven't been to a Dr. in a long time - setup that appt. I am going to try to get in to do some baseline blood work on my cholesterol and as we go along, I want to see if it get's "acceptable"... otherwise it's the chol lowering drugs for me.


I second this recommendation. I recently had bloodwork done that came back indicating I was mildly hypothyroid, which can cause weight gain. Since it takes awhile for the medication to kick in, I'm hoping it will be a little easier to lose weight than it did when I tried 9 months ago.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm hyperlipidemic. It means all my fat is in my blood, not on my gut.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm 5'9", 168 as of the visit to the doc this morning. I weigh more than I look like I do, lean muscle being denser than fat and stuff. I love when the nurse tells me my BMI is borderline overweight.


Two months ago, before getting sick I was 5'9" and 253 lbs.  you're preaching at the choir. LOL

at a former job, I got a letter from the insurance and CC'd the HR dept. saying that at my height, I was obese for being 230 lbs. and that I should go on a caloricly restrictive diet. I got the letter 2 weeks before one of my competitions, so it spurred me to go out on the back patio and have my wife snap a few photos, I printed them and mailed them back to the insurance company. I never got a response. I'm sure they thougth "What a narcissistic bastard". They were probably right in that thought. LOL.

I'll find the pics and post.








TouchDown said:


> DV/VT - When we start, do you want to begin a new thread?


I think VT and I can divide the contestants on Monday morning and get started.



TouchDown said:


> Don't see VT or DV.


Sorry, had a big bid opening on Friday, and Thurs and Fri. were crazy for me. 
I say we start Monday and will start a new thread. AWESOME spreadsheet BTW, THANKS!!!!


----------

